# Everyone's Plans For This Summer



## Quik_Fix (Aug 1, 2003)

Okay, time for everyone to rattle off all the plans for mods to be done this summmer.

Me first!

I'm all show (and I'm okay with that :loser: ), so mine won't include much else.

-Indiglo HVAC overlay

-Rewire All Indiglo to work with parking lights (once Slayer2003 shows me how  )

-Thorough engine compartment cleaning

-Caliper/Drum cleaning & painting (don't know which color... go look at my car and tell me which color to use cardomain.com/id/quik_fix)

-Small neon bar tucked back in the center dash vents

-Detail paint neon above radio with black edges for better dash match

-Possible (but not likely) cone intake filter. Tried this before and didn't notice much difference. Tell me if I'm nuts.

-Clean headlight plastic.

-743 coats of butter wax (good shit!)

-Attempt to get timing adjusted to 15 (don't know where to go for this)

So far this spring I've already:

-Ordered Carbon Fiber bezel-will install asap

-Installed all pioneer system (I'm broke; it's good enough, audiophiles!) Door and back speakers, 10" subwoofer, new head unit.

-Got Blue double-LED dome light (very bright, very blue, very nice. Get them at www.ledvisionz.com)

-Transmission was rebuilt for FREE (god bless warranties) and it has breathed new life into Sammy (yes, that's the car; yes, I'm a geek). It runs soooo much smoother now!

-New cruise control switch (also free)

-Tightened throttle cable (nice little perk; you can feel it)

I think I'm going to have a good summer!

------------------

So what are YOU doing to yer ride this season?


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

your car is named after a boy...

-my plans are fix whats broken
-sell parts I dont need
-sell car
-buy something worthwhile


----------



## chucky200 (Jan 3, 2003)

-I'm going to do my calipers too, same blue as my car.

-I'm going to change from the '98 headlights and grill to the '97. the 97 grill will have a blue outside with black inside (imitation of the honeycomb grill).

-powercoat my VC same blue as car.

-throw in the '91 ecu I'm picking up in a couple days.

-mounting my tweeters on the plastic parts that covers the side mirror wiring.

-get a better alarm system

-get sub covers b4 I stab one of them with the wood stick that holds my sub in place... (ya ghetto...)

Mechanical wise: throw in a new MAF and hope my serging/stalling/extreme lean condition goes away, if not, rewire the MAF to the ECU.

Arg... what a money pit.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

These are my hopes... dunno how much really will get done, though

- BYB 3" body lift
- 27x8x15 BF Goodrich Mud Terrain T/A tires
- Redrilled hubs for Toyota wheels
- Paint the car flat black and flat olive green two-tone.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

-clutch
-shocks, springs
-CF hood
-CF eyebrows
-nitrous...again


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

replace drum brakes
fix oil pan leak
get a new head unit (maybe next week)
wax diss biznatch
powdercoat VC, strut mounts, and misc engine brackets


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

rims, 1.4 eibach drop, and stromung exhaust


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

heres mine .. in the order which it will most likely happen in ::

- crystal clear headlights
- eyebrows , paint to match car
- Tien BD's
- 5spd swap

:thumbup:


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

*summer plans:*

-front/rear strut bars
-98-99 front bumper upgrade








-se-l skirts ( if i ever find a pair  )

spring plans:
-obx camber bolts (installed)
-2 new toyo proxy rubber (installed)


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Exhaust
Maybe install my SE-L sides
98 Sentra bumper


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

G_Funk013 said:


> Exhaust
> Maybe install my SE-L sides
> 98 Sentra bumper


You have SE-L sides? Damn you!


----------



## Stiletto (Aug 7, 2003)

New Suspension (Tein)
New Lighting
Window Tint
UR Pulley
Fix the cancer (rust) in my front door jambs.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Save money and maybe paint my calipers again. Big Plans!!


----------



## AL_Sentra (Sep 5, 2003)

fix oil leak
buy nitrous
lower car
install the system sitting in my room
save more money
buy more stuff
:fluffy:


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

Finish QR-6 speed swap!!!
Finish Wiring!
Install all my C/F Goodies,
Run My side exiting exhaust,
Finish the Custom tails,
Pull engine and paint entire car,
Install new carpet,
Install 03 SpecV Lava interior,
Finish up the GC/AGX/Motivational suspension,

Alot more little tweaking to reach 190HP before I start pulling it back apart and installing all the G/F Goodies.

Write up for NPM, Some shows/races, and enjoy the fruits of my laobor daily!!!!


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

- Image Dynamics IDMAX or Elemental Designs e10a
- New amplifiers
- Good cooling system
- Fiberglass Amp Rack
- Fiberglass kick panels
- Replace trunklid with SE-L lid
- SE-L tails
- Paint front bumper


----------



## johnsonsRIDE (Dec 31, 2003)

- clean everything up nice

- get headlights/grille/fogs in

- paint tails

- get another job to make more money to pay for this exspensive toy... (main)

- paint interior

- intake

- headers

- maybe find some seats

- go to the NOPI event in Illinois

- sell 10's and amp and buy new amp for my 12's

- make engin bay look nice w/ some color

- prob. a few more little things but nothing that comes to mind...


----------



## en3my (May 8, 2004)

Wow.. my first post. Hm summer plans? I plan on.. working hella to fix my car. I wanna add full body kit, all new lights maybe?... get a new system and maybe get a paint job if I can afford it.


----------



## Kalel (Jun 26, 2003)

-install polished Valve Cover

-Cold air intake

-install new carpeting

-get new rims

-paint corners to amber( need to find paint)

-install G20 seats sitting in my room( :cheers: )


----------



## Quik_Fix (Aug 1, 2003)

johnsonsRIDE
- go to the NOPI event in Illinois[/QUOTE said:


> Being I'm a little bit of a spring chicken, the only thing I know about the NOPI event in Illinois is that I want to be there.
> 
> What is it? Where is it? WHEN is it.
> I wanna I wanna I wanna go.


----------



## Quik_Fix (Aug 1, 2003)

johnsonsRIDE said:


> - go to the NOPI event in Illinois



Being I'm a little bit of a spring chicken, the only thing I know about the NOPI event in Illinois is that I want to be there.

What is it? Where is it? WHEN is it.
I wanna I wanna I wanna go.


----------



## johnsonsRIDE (Dec 31, 2003)

Quik_Fix said:


> What is it? Where is it? WHEN is it.
> I wanna I wanna I wanna go.


NOPI - June 5 & 6 - Cordova, Illinois


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

[redacted] said:


> You have SE-L sides? Damn you!


LOL!!! I'm sooooo lazy. Ive had them for over a year now. :thumbup:
I just have to paint them first.


----------



## beatup97sentra (May 18, 2003)

Summer Plans:

- Do all my body work
- Full Paint job
- Order 200sx front bumper
- order 98 rear bumper
- get new angel eyes headlight 
- get rims
- finish my interior
- redo my system


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

-finish fabbing my turbo kit
-get a polished valve cover
-save up for JWT's ecu and turbo cams
-polish my intake manifold
-get my april inspection done.. maybe..


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

After I quit smoking, I am going to use the money to...
-reverse indiglo guages
-big SE-R emblem in place of doughnut emblem
-put in a double synchro trannny
-new nismo camshafts, header, exhaust, cai, and a massive T4E turbo and NOS stickers! (I'm kidding on the turbo and stickers, they are for the Geo...)
-2 new Yoko ES100s
-Pay off my Escort 8500 X50
-7 inch LCD
-MB Quart Q series component system powered by JL or US Amps
-200 amp alternator w/ 4 guage all around
-Maybe a blue underbody kit, the interior blues look sick on my red SE-R
-Maybe a slight drop on the car, say 1-1.5 inches?
-Buy a Geo Tracker and modify it


----------



## Quik_Fix (Aug 1, 2003)

NickZac said:


> After I quit smoking, I am going to use the money to...
> -reverse indiglo guages
> -big SE-R emblem in place of doughnut emblem
> -put in a double synchro trannny
> ...


Wow. You must smoke A LOT!:jawdrop:


----------



## Zach200 (Jul 26, 2003)

-New paint (free, building paintshop in friends garage right now)
-wheels
-tint
-suspension
-turbo by end of summer
-intercooler fogger kit
-and hopefully more (everything 60 hours a week can get me at new job) 
{gotta love bein a minor...no rent or responsibility other than school and work}


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

so.. did anyone actually acomplish any of their summer goals? and what are everyones goals for this summer...

my goals are on hold because i have to decide if i should touch my GA16 or wait till i have a few thousand saved up and sell my car for an SR20 powered car.. plus my car is auto, and i REALLY dont want to go thru a manual tranny swap.. looks like a pain... so with that said.. what are your goals?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Zac said:


> After I quit smoking, I am going to use the money to...
> -reverse indiglo guages
> -big SE-R emblem in place of doughnut emblem
> -put in a double synchro trannny
> ...


-I did not quit smoking but I am close.
-I said screw reverse indiglo guages as I like the current.
-Did the SE-R emblem
-Decided to build the auto instead of a manual swap
-Did fully bolted the car and more 
-Did 2 new ES100s; about to do 16s and ES100s
-Did pay off the X50 and it has saved me quite a few times
-We have 1 plasma and 4 LCD TVs in my house. One is 42 inches. WTF am I going to do with an LCD in my car anyway; I hate movies!
-I did Pioner Premiers and no amp and they are fine; I dont have great hearing anymore anyway
-Instead of a 200 amp alternator, I did an Optima Yellow Top with 750 CCA and both positive and negative terminals were wired in 4 guage which totally eliminated dimming
-Did not do underbody and dropped plans to
-Have not done the drop yet, but I am going to do the .7 inch NISMO kit
-We got a POS project car and it was teh ghey; a Tracker still holds possibilities


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

I think this should be moved to OT...we need MOD intervention here..


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

primer red.

black graffics.

sell.

if it dont sell...fix front main seal


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

:thumbup: finish my interior. 
paint my stillen kit and put it on.
put on shorty antenna
tint windows
carbon fiber hood 
possible new wheels (maybe TE37 knockoffs)
put on NX2000 front brakes and paint them black (finished today)
suspension- just put on AGX struts and rear springs today 
replace speakers (adire kodas and RE) just bought 
SER spoiler-anyone have a black one??
SER rear seats
put in new carpet that i got through moms work
and thats it for the next month or 2, should keep me busy for a bit


In the far future, Ill be doing a swap at a friends shop and finish up my damn exhuast......


----------



## Honest Bob (Nov 7, 2002)

SE-R
Claybar'ed her on sat. She's white again! I thought the dirt was permanent. Looks soo sexy :thumbup: 

Sound Deadening - Should be here this week
Exhaust?
AGX so I can put the hyperco's on?

The Silver Beast
Sound Deadening - See above
Not shure If I wanna put the hyperco's on or keep it stock
Tweak my system a bit. (make the holes behind the front grills bigger.)
Get rid of the damn rattling.
Maybe go down to a single sub for weight savings.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

1995 Sentra GXE 

Finish Dual HID halo conversion - really soon 
JDM lucino bumper 
Custom JDM Autech Lucino Lip using stillen lip
99 SE-L sides
99 G20 Rear Bumper 
95 200SX SE-R Spoiler
Shaved 3rd brake light
Body Repair
Body Repaint
Finish Replacing Audio New Deck and Amp - really soon
Ad22VF calipers and rotors
SER rear disc conversion and new powerstop rotors
Interior Complete Sound Deadning

that my to do list... i actually gettin 2 of them done soon.


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

detail exterior, claybar, scratch and swirl remover, polish, and layer upon layer of wax

c/f hood... maybe
c/f sk lip, cant wait 
se-r side skirts (from scorchin)
se-r b14 wheels(wanna paint em gunmetal), have em, now i need kumho ecstas 205/50/15 
2" drop w/ agx/gc setup, just gotta get gc's
clean baby clean :thumbup: 

that it for cosmetic, first, my suspension (agx, gc, f/r stb, sus. tech. sways, progress lower c/a brace, c/a bushings, koni bumpstops, ME rear mount, and i think thats it)

then, i'm more concerned about my engine rebuild (partial), head polish and port, tb bore, jwt ecu (from tolis:thumbup, flywheel, and act (or jwt) clutch


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Urethane GTR Kit (12 pieces)
Paint Job (Black)
Interior (Tan--->Black)
Speakers

Ordering the kit this week sometime--should be installed and painted by the end of the month. {fingers crossed}


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

1. GET CAR BACK FROM BODY SHOP.
2. New seats (sparco maybe) because mine are molded form moisture.
3. Stop getting paid minimum wage.haha
4. Leave my car slow because im 16 have already totalled one car and now driving a 2 door red 200sx, so if youre not a complete idiot you can figure out my insurance is almost as much as my parents house payment.


----------

